# Looking for toddler playgroups



## mannamarina (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,

Just moved from NYC and am looking for playgroups for my 13 month old. I had seen an old posting from 2010 about a group that meets Weds and Mondays in Agia Paraskevi- 

Let me know if it is still happening and about anything else in the Kifissia area that might be of interest-

Thank you and looking forward to meeting up and playing!


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

mannamarina said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just moved from NYC and am looking for playgroups for my 13 month old. I had seen an old posting from 2010 about a group that meets Weds and Mondays in Agia Paraskevi-
> 
> ...



Hi Marina

I'm not sure about in your area but in Ano Glyfada there is a playgroup called friends corner, obviously I haven't been there yet but I've joined their yahoo group and have messages already from other mothers who have recently moved to Athens. Sounds like a nice place. Hope this helps. Be great to meet up with our children when I'm in town!

Sophia


----------



## mannamarina (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Sophia for your reply and will definitely check it out- and yes let me know when you are in town! I am keen to find out more about life in Heraklion- Crete might be in a good place for us in the near future and am wondering how easy it is to live their as a foreigner- in the sense of being able to find like minded people-

Be well and thanks again,
Marina


----------



## mannamarina (Sep 20, 2011)

sophiaj29 said:


> Hi Marina
> 
> I'm not sure about in your area but in Ano Glyfada there is a playgroup called friends corner, obviously I haven't been there yet but I've joined their yahoo group and have messages already from other mothers who have recently moved to Athens. Sounds like a nice place. Hope this helps. Be great to meet up with our children when I'm in town!
> 
> Sophia



Still getting the hang of the site- responded to myself by mistake! But here's what I wrote in response to your reply-

Thank you so much Sophia for your reply and will definitely check it out- and yes let me know when you are in town! I am keen to find out more about life in Heraklion- Crete might be in a good place for us in the near future and am wondering how easy it is to live their as a foreigner- in the sense of being able to find like minded people-

Be well and thanks again,
Marina


----------

